# Red dye allergy



## hellbilly76 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have an allergy to red dye and want to start curing my own meats, does anybody know if I can get cure 1 and cure 2 without the pink coloring added? I know that there is most likely very little in the dyed powders but I would rather be safe than sorry. I can't even eat doritos without my throat itching and constricting. Any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## dward51 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's been a while since I used any, but Morton Tenderquick did not have dye in it (at least the bag I had did not).  I got my last bag at Walmart and I've seen it at Publix before, but not lately.  It can be ordered from a lot of places online though.  You use more tenderquick than you would cure #1 or #2 as the makeup is different (it's a blend of salt, sugar, sodium nitrate, sodium nitrite, and propolyne glycol).  It's made to be used as a cure though. When I found it in the grocery store it was near the canning jars and pickling spices.

Butcher & Packer has a 2 pound bag for $6.50

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=61


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 17, 2013)

Aint seen cure 1 thats not tinted in a long time.

If you have any Piggly willgy mkts they have MTQ for $2,79


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2013)

This is from a previous question.....  Not sure if it will help....  The amount of red dye is pretty close to zero when all things considered....  It could depend on which manufacturer you purchase it from.....    Dave

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine/40#post_920307*

post #57  of 60

1/19/13 at 2:03pm










DaveOmak
OTBS Member





 
offline

6,172 Posts. Joined 11/2010
Location: Omak,Washington,U.S.A.
Points: 92



Hurriken said:


> Is there a substitute for the DQ Cure? We have a family member that needs to stay away from red dyes.


Hurriken, afternoon....  Let's look at cure #1.....   First... there is about 1.1 grams of the cure used per pound....

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Prague Powder #1. Get yours today from The Great American Spice Company!

[h2]Usage:[/h2]Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat. Mix cure with cold water.

[h2]Ingredients:[/h2]Salt, Sodium Nitrite, Red #3, less than 2% Sodium Silico Aluminate & Propylene Glycol added as flowing agent.


FDA Nutritional Information

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Looking at the ingredients  list.... we can safely assume Red #3 is less than 6% and maybe above 2%....

That would make the Red #3 at 20-60 milligrams per pound of meat....  If that is a problem, perhaps you could contact

The Great American Spice Company and let them know of the Red Dye conflict and your diet concerns....   Perhaps, they could put you in contact with the manufacturer and a different dye could be used for a 2# package for you......

Best of luck....   Dave 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

http://www.sausagesource.com/catalog/ssm-acj-8oz.html

1 lb package or jar. Can be used as a dry rub cure.
Also known as Prague Powder #1, Fast Cure, Speed Cure or Quick Cure.
Ingredients: salt, sodium nitrite (6.25%), FD&C red #3 (0.00099%) with not more than 1% sodium carbonate added to prevent caking.
Just found this..... Since by definition, it has less Red #3.... You could order it from the above link......  I am not saying it HAS less Red #3, just that the way they list their ingredients, it says it has less by definition....   They all may be the same.... who knows....

O.T.B.S. 239../If you need help with something I posted.. PM me.. I'll do my best to answer your questions...   |  NRA Life 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

post #59  of 60

1/19/13 at 5:40pm









Hurriken





 
offline

106 Posts. Joined 4/2011
Location: Chicagoland
Points: 10

You guys are great. I really appreciate the time you took. As it turns out Red #3 is not so bad. Red #43 is the one that is bad for him. I was being a bit paranoid I think! Like you say the concentrate is so small it shouldn't be a problem. I'm going to go ahead and use the recipe as written.


----------



## hellbilly76 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, I will look closer at the info in the thread that you posted Dave, there was a somebody saying that the manufacturer may be able to advise further.


----------

